# Pear Cider



## Diggles (31/12/10)

Guys hope you all had a great Xmas, does anyone know where I can get hold of a pear cider kit? Plenty of apple cider kits on the market, but I've failed to find a pear kit! Interested to hear from past experiences also.


----------



## BjornJ (31/12/10)

hi,
I have never seen a pear cider kit, but how about buying the cans of pear cider at coles and chucking in an apple cider kit?

This would at least give you a mix of apple and pear, guessing you could even use less of the apple "syrup" in the can if wanting to use a lot of the pear juice and less of the apple.

Maybe use only half the apple concentrate and add 5 litres of pear juice.
Then test OG and add pear juice until you hit 1.046-50.



I bought a 850 ml can of pear juice at Coles and added to 2 litres of apple juice as my first cider test, it's in the fridge now at 15 degrees.
Hopefully that should be enough pear juice to leave a bit of sweetness.

thanks
Bjorn


----------



## Phoney (31/12/10)

G'day Diggles...

From my experience of cider & pear cider making, I would say dont bother buying kits. Use straight 100% juice with no preservatives from the supermarket & yeast from a home brew shop. You could try a combination of pear & apple (say 60/40), and perhaps use a white wine yeast. This alone should give you a nice dry cider at 4.5%

You could add a few hundred grams of lactose if you want it to finish sweeter, or a few hundred grams of dextrose or malt extract if you want to up the ABV%. Do a search for pear or perry on here, there's no doubt quite a few recipes floating around here. Good luck!


----------



## Gormand (31/12/10)

Instead of a kit you could try this, but with pear juice.
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=50502

Although will likely cost more then a kit would.


----------



## Bubba (31/12/10)

phoneyhuh said:


> G'day Diggles...
> 
> From my experience of cider & pear cider making, I would say dont bother buying kits. Use straight 100% juice with no preservatives from the supermarket & yeast from a home brew shop. You could try a combination of pear & apple (say 60/40), and perhaps use a white wine yeast. This alone should give you a nice dry cider at 4.5%
> 
> You could add a few hundred grams of lactose if you want it to finish sweeter, or a few hundred grams of dextrose or malt extract if you want to up the ABV%. Do a search for pear or perry on here, there's no doubt quite a few recipes floating around here. Good luck!



+1 for that. Just use the long life juice from supermarkets and yeast, works great every time. pear will not ferment out as much as apple, so an apple/pear juice will be a little sweeter and very nice on a hot day!


----------



## Diggles (31/12/10)

Thanks guys, I'm off to the supermarket to get some juice.


----------



## keifer33 (31/12/10)

You can also grab some oz tops and muck about with different combos etc on a small scale and is a really easy way to make cider. I normally knock a few bottles up every week or so for the missus and they are quite good and take about a minute to prepare.

http://www.oztops.com.au/


----------

